# New to the Au Sable



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

I plan on making a trip to the Au Sable this weekend and was wondering if anyone could give me tips on where to start my search.

I am a frequent reader of the site and know certain information isn't supposed to be shared. I am not looking for particular areas just a general place start and where to begin my search.

I have in-laws within a mile of Houghton Lake, Roscommon side.

What is the best method of fishing, finding access and wading or canoe?

I am new to fly fishing, just under two years now. I am from Tennessee and have caught a few Brownies, Steelhead, and Salmon. Thus far most of my fishing has been done on the Pere Marquette. I live near Auburn Hills / SE Michigan.

PM's welcomed. Again, I am not looking for any specific details, just what are the best methods to fish the Au Sable and which direction to head or is the closest to Houghton Lake.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Trout fishing will pick up once the water warms... you could try some stone fly patterns fished deep under an indicator for trout... Steelhead on the lower river is the name of the game right now. You could try the same technique, or throw in an egg pattern. If indicator fishing isnt your thing... water should be warm enough to generate some strikes by swinging, and stripping streamers

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

The best advice I could give would be to go to Old Ausable fly shop in town and buy your self a trout unlimited ausable river fishing guide book. The book will give you all the accesses and directions on how to get there. It also has a hatch chart in the back for the river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When Steelhead are spawning, river Rainbows are spawning, too.


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Advice on the Old AuSable, they'll direct you, Make friends with Andy at OAFS, and the guys at Gates, then explore on your own. You can PM me and I can direct you or depending on timing, I'll show you some spots


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

S. Branch in Roscommon is decent. Better upstream of town, although not very fly rod friendly. There's a couple good smaller streams also. The mason tract is just north of town.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I love fishing the South Branch. However, this time of year it might be dangerously deep.

Stop at the two shops mentioned. Read their boards to see what's hatching - and buy a half dozen or more of those flies (even if you don't really need them!) The staff at both of those shops are very friendly and forthcoming to customers.

I believe the Orvis shop in Royal Oak also has those books. Not too far from Auburn Hills, and their staff is pretty knowledgeable about the Au Sable, too.


----------

